# Ford 1000-series identification, US built



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

This pdf originates from www.maskinisten.net, and contains pages 3-22 from "ford_2000-7000_service_1965-1975_sec_wat.pdf".
It starts with information regarding the first 1000-series models, Pre Force (6X).

N.B.
The information under "New Models Supplement".
By "New Model" Ford meant the updated models (officially) starting April 1, 1968, also called Force or 6Y. The louvers on the hoods vanished, and the grilles went from mosquito net style to white plastic.


----------

